# Motor & Control From Fitness Massager # Hm01 08vm Project?



## Round in circles (Sep 2, 2015)

I live in Great Britain aka the United Kingdom or England ( whatever you know it as ) I was given a fully working 220 =240 volt AC fitness massager a long time ago ..the sort that has a vibrating floor plate that you can alter the speed on and set the machine for a times to run or a variable programme  .

I have had a stroke and the resultant blood clotting has now made the use of the machine very silly  as it may loosen further clots in me and kill me.

So to make lemonade out of lemons  I have a hankering to make some sort of device for my lathe..I don't have a milling machine...  sadly .

One of my  ideas is to use it to make a tool post grinder or a polisher or perhaps even use it to power the lathe as it is labeled as a 220 v 600 w DC motor  ( I'm not sure if that DC designation is correct or not  for I guess it would run powered up  to the equivalent of 300 volts AC or so ).

The diodes on the control panel imply it is  a meaty 220 AC to ???  DC rectifier , the motor seems to be a well made two brush motor .
I'm trying to find any info using the bits to do such things but I keep hitting  a wall of silence wrt service sheets or wiring diagrams or even the motor .

Can any of you with the special detective bent needed  help me in finding out information.

I'll take a load of pictures tomorrow and put them in the thread .

Details found so far :- 

Equipment label detail:- 
Fitness master item No HM01 08VM       230 v 50 hz 600 w

Detail on the motor's label :-
HSM 8316    Healthmate DC 220- 240 v 600 w


Main incoming power circuit board details or apparent details :-
40109 - 39B
HM * 01 - 08VH -8F60 -DR(*** O )         
( * means it may be a D , a zero or an O) , ( *** means either zero or an O).

It also bears markings that appear to  be            HF1210C  *   (* could be a    3 ,8 or a B )
Any help or advice you can give me or point me to would be greatly appreciated .

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 2, 2015)

even the most sophisticated AC to DC motor controller , rectifies the AC signal to DC.
you could construct a simple controller with a rectifier bridge and a hearty variable resistor in the 5k ohm range
or
purchase a DC motor controller from Ebay or the like, wire it in and have full control over a wide range of speeds.


----------



## Round in circles (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks UD,
I slept on it and this morning think I have the solution .
I'll put up the pictures first
The motor info :-




The PSU to DC cum speed controller unit :-





Pin out of the control cable on the PCB:-





Clearer  details of info & pin out points :-




Display board :-




Clearly the black cable in picture #2  is the control and supply to the display board  , perhaps using a variable resistor ( currently situated in the programmable display board ) between the blue  & the red to send a variable low voltage to a controlling thyristor . As it is 5 volts it should not be a problem to get it up & running once I have the variable resistor you suggest .

I was going to plug it back together later to day after taking my lass on some pre 27 wedding anniversary retail therapy sessions and do some voltage checks as well as open the dispalay board to see what goodies have been used to get the variable control voltage.


Would you be so kind & let me know if you think my thoughts are reasonable ( retail therapy session excluded )


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 3, 2015)

sounds, spot on!


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 5, 2015)

Ain't it great fun to repurpose other items for our needs.


----------

